

Happy PI approximation day (in Common Lisp)  - jgrant27
http://jng.imagine27.com/articles/2009-07-22-134405_generating_pi_in_cl.html

======
jayded
[http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/93ofv/how_fast_does_yo...](http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/93ofv/how_fast_does_your_lisp_compute_10000_digits_of_pi/)

